# Λίστες βιβλίων; Ναι, αλλά καλύτερες από του Facebook



## drsiebenmal (Sep 11, 2014)

Το πιο πρόσφατο κύμα που διατρέχει το φατσομπούκι είναι η «λίστα με τα δέκα βιβλία». Υποτίθεται ότι όποιος συμμετέχει δεν χρειάζεται να γράψει στη λίστα τα δέκα πιο αγαπημένα, ούτε και τα δέκα βιβλία που έχει διαβάσει και θεωρεί πιο σημαντικά, αλλά δέκα βιβλία που «με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο τον βοήθησαν να σκεφτεί, να μάθει, να διαβάσει και να ψάξει ακόμα περισσότερα» [περισσότερα από τι, δεν λέει].

Στη συνέχεια, ο λίσταρχος πρέπει να κοινοποιήσει αυτή τη λίστα με τις περίεργες προδιαγραφές σε εκείνους που τον προσκάλεσαν να τη συντάξει και να προσκαλέσει με τη σειρά του από δέκα φίλους του να λιστολογήσουν και αυτοί.

Δυστυχώς (και ζητώ συγγνώμη από τους φίλους, κάποιοι είναι και μέλη στη Λεξιλογία) που με προσκάλεσαν, δεν μπορώ να καλύψω τις ασύμμετρες προδιαγραφές του παιχνιδιού. Δέκα πιο αγαπημένα πότε; Τώρα ή στα παιδικά μου χρόνια; Στα σχολικα ή στα φοιτητικά; Σε ποιον από τους άλλους κόσμους που έζησα μεγαλώνοντας; Βιβλία που αγόρασα, βιβλία που μου έφεραν, βιβλία που βρήκα στη βιβλιοθήκη των γονιών ή στις βιβλιοθήκες των συγγενών και φίλων που τάιζαν το σπασικλάκι από μικρό; Και πώς μπορεί να μην είναι σημαντικά (και πολύ μάλιστα) τα βιβλία που με βοήθησαν να σκεφτώ και να μάθω και όλα τα άλλα; Αφήνω κατά μέρος την όλη λογική, που μου θυμίζει κόλπο Πόνζι για τεχνητή αύξηση κίνησης και αεροπλανάκι συλλογής στοιχείων από το ΦΒ.

Ένα πράγμα που παρατήρησα, πάντως, είναι ότι οι συντριπτικά περισσότεροι (όχι όλοι, βέβαια) επικεντρώνονται σε λογοτεχνικά βιβλία. Λείπουν οι πραγματείες, τα δοκίμια, τα ειδικά ή τα πανεπιστημιακά βιβλία. Θεωρούμε, άραγε, ότι μόνο η λογοτεχνία μπορεί να μας προσφέρει τα ζητούμενα; Εμένα, το ομολογώ (και θα το δείτε, άλλωστε), η mainstream λογοτεχνία λειτούργησε (σχεδόν) πάντα επικουρικά.

Τέλος πάντων, για να μην πολυλογώ, είδα την εξαίρετη ιδέα μιας φβ-ικής φίλης που άρχισε να παρουσιάζει τα βιβλία της λίστας της και να διηγείται την ιστορία που τα έκανε ξεχωριστά για εκείνην. Και τη ζήλεψα. Την ιδέα. Και τη φίλη (που είχε την ιδέα). Και σκέφτηκα να χρησιμοποιήσουμε την ιδέα και εδώ, βελτιώνοντας το σύστημα. 

Ορίστε λοιπόν η νέα εκφώνηση της «άσκησης»:

Γράψτε εδώ όποιο ή όποια βιβλία θεωρείτε σημαντικά για εσάς, για οποιονδήποτε λόγο. Γράψτε όμως και το γιατί. Και ας συζητήσουμε για όποια από αυτά τα βιβλία θέλουμε. Ή ό,τι σχετικό μας κατέβει. Όποιο βιβλίο αποκτά αυτόνομη δυναμική, θα αποκτά και το δικό του, αυτόνομο νήμα (χωρίς καν σκοτσέζικο δημοψήφισμα). Αν συμμετάσχατε ήδη στο παιχνίδι στο ΦΒ, φέρτε κι εδώ τη λίστα σας --τουλάχιστον θα μπορείτε να την εντοπίσετε εύκολα και στο μέλλον...

Για μαγιά, θα προσθέσω εδώ *μία* από τις λίστες που δεν μπόρεσα τελικά να ανεβάσω στο ΦΒ – επειδή εδώ μπορώ επίσης να γράψω δυο λόγια για το πώς και το γιατί. Επιφυλάσσομαι όμως να θυμηθώ και άλλα τόσα...

Ορίστε, λοιπόν:

*Γεωργία Ταρσούλη*: _Σειρά βιβλίων «Ήμουν κι εγώ εκεί»_ (Θύμα της θεομηνίας «Σκασμένος θερμοσίφωνας στο πατάρι».) Τα παιδιά της ηλικίας μου, θα συμφωνήσετε μάλλον αμέσως. Οι υπόλοιποι μπορείτε να πάρετε μια ιδέα από τη Βικιπαίδεια.

*Was ist Was:* Σειρά παιδικών βιβλίων εκλαϊκευμένης επιστήμης, τα πρώτα βιβλία που διάβασα στα γερμανικά. Με μεγάλη δυσκολία, βέβαια, παιδικό και λεξικό δεν κάνουν καλό μείγμα...

*Ιούλιος Βερν:* _Άπαντα _(προφανώς...). Τέσσερα είναι όμως ακόμη καρφωμένα στη μνήμη (και όχι, οι _20.000 λεύγες_ δεν είναι ανάμεσά τους, ίσως δεν το είχα σε καλή μετάφραση):

Ο _15ετής πλοίαρχος_, όχι για τις περιπέτειες των νεαρών ηρώων, αλλά κυρίως για τους γρίφους και το γλωσσικό μπέρδεμα του καθηγητή που έμαθε πορτογαλικά νομίζοντας ότι μαθαίνει ισπανικά
Ο _Ροβύρος ο κατακτητής_, για όλο το σκηνικό και για τα πάντα όλα που σήμερα θα το λέγαμε Glorious steampunk
Το _ταξίδι στη Σελήνη_, κάτι αυτονόητο για έναν πιτσιρικά που μεγάλωσε μέσα στον ανταγωνισμό για το πραγματικό πρώτο ταξίδι στη Σελήνη και (η έκπληξη στη λίστα του Τσάμπιον Σλιγκ !)
_Καίσαρ Κασκαμπέλ_, στη μαγική μετάφραση/διασκευή/γουοτέβερ του Νίκου Καζαντζάκη

*Μεγάλη Εγκυκλοπαίδεια του Αθλητισμού*, εκδ. Πρόοδος 1961, άλλο ένα από τα βιβλία που με πονάει ότι χάθηκαν σε κάποια από τις πλημμύρες του θερμοσίφωνα.

*Ντέιλ Κάρνεγκι*, _Πώς να αποκτούμε φίλους και να επηρεάζουμε το περιβάλλον μας_ στη σπουδαία μετάφραση (τότε δεν ήξερα, βέβαια) του Κοσμά Πολίτη, που πρωτοδιάβασα σε κάποια από τις συγγενικές βιβλιοθήκες και ανακάλυψα ότι με επηρέαζε ακόμη και ύστερα από 40 χρόνια, όταν μετέφρασα ο ίδιος και επιμελήθηκα μια επανέκδοση του βιβλίου.

*George Orwell*, _1984_, όχι όμως για τους συνήθεις λόγους, αλλά επειδή ήταν το πρώτο βιβλίο που διάβασα στα αγγλικά (με ιδρώτα και αίμα και ένα αρχαίο Divry’s στα χέρια).

*Γεώργιος Ζούκης*, _Αρχαία Α’ Γυμνασίου_, επειδή δεν ξεχνάς ποτέ ότι «πιστόν φίλον εν κινδύνοις γιγνώσκεις».

*Αθανάσιος Φωτιάδης*, _Το λιβάδι με τους μαργαρίτες_, επειδή υπήρξε εποχή όπου δεν υπήρχε ακόμη Λεξιλογία.

*Isaac Asimov*, _The Gods Themselves_, από τα τελευταία βιβλία ΕΦ που διάβασα, όταν διάβαζα μανιωδώς (και υπάρχουν κοντά 400 τίτλοι στα ράφια της βιβλιοθήκης μου) και που θεωρώ το καλύτερο του Μεγάλου Μάστορα. Το γιατί, να το συζητήσω με ειδικούς ασιμοφικούς...

*Ελισαίος Γιαννίδης*, _Γλώσσα και ζωή_, επειδή μου εξήγησε απλά και κατανοητά κάποια γλωσσικά θέματα και σημάδεψε βαθιά τις γλωσσικές μου απόψεις.

*Ρεϊμόν Καρτιέ*, _Ιστορία του Β’ Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου_ Εδώ δεν υπάρχει καν εξήγηση. Υπάρχει μόνο ένα ολόκληρο καλοκαίρι με καθημερινό ανταγωνισμό με τον συνομήλικο ξάδελφο για το πού έγινε η τάδε απίθανη μάχη και πώς λεγόταν ο δείνα Νορβηγός συνταγματάρχης που αντιστάθηκε στην Αρκτική...

*Βυζάντιος*, _Βαβυλωνία_ Το ανακάλυψα τυχαία στην πατρική βιβλιοθήκη και πέρασα αναρίθμητες ώρες μαθαίνοντας απέξω τους ιδιωματικούς διαλόγους του καβγά στην ταβέρνα. «Μα κουράδι λένε το αρνί στην Κρήτη; Και πώς συνεννοούνται οι Κρητικοί με εμάς;»(Ναι, ήμουν σε μονοψήφια ηλικία ακόμη...)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 11, 2014)

Spoiler



Συγγνώμη που μάλλον το χαλάω, αλλά ας βρίσκεται κάπου και ο αντίλογος για περιπτώσεις όπως τούτη 'δώ, όπου καλούμαστε να εξηγήσουμε γιατί μας αρέσει κάτι:

*Introspection*
THE MISCONCEPTION: You know why you like the things you like and feel the way you feel.
THE TRUTH: The origin of certain emotional states is unavailable to you, and when pressed to explain them, you will just make something up.

Imagine a painting the world considers beautiful, something like Starry Night by Van Gogh. Now imagine you have to write an essay on why it is popular. Go ahead, think of a reasonable explanation. No, don’t keep reading. Give it a shot. Explain why Van Gogh’s work is great.

Is there a certain song you love, or a photograph? Perhaps there is a movie you keep returning to over the years, or a book. Go ahead and imagine one of those favorite things. Now, in one sentence, try to explain why you like it. Chances are, you will find it difficult to put into words, but if pressed you will probably be able to come up with something.

The problem is, according to research, your explanation is probably going to be total bullshit. Tim Wilson at the University of Virginia demonstrated this in 1990 with the Poster Test. He brought a group of students into a room and showed them a series of posters. The students were told they could take any one they wanted as a gift and keep it. He then brought in another group and told them the same thing, but this time they had to explain why they wanted the poster they each picked. 

Wilson then waited six months and asked the two groups what they thought of their choices. The first group, the ones who just got to grab a poster and leave, all loved their choice. The second group, the ones who had to write out why they were choosing one over the others, hated theirs. The first group, the grab-and-go people, usually picked a nice, fancy painting. The second group, the ones who had to explain their choice, usually picked an inspirational poster with a cat clinging to a rope.

According to Wilson, when you are faced with a decision in which you are forced to think about your rationale, you start to turn the volume in your emotional brain down and the volume in your logical brain up. You start creating a mental list of pros and cons that would never have been conjured up if you had gone with your gut. As Wilson noted in his research, “Forming preferences is akin to riding a bicycle; we can do it easily but cannot easily explain how.”


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 11, 2014)

Καλά που ανέφερες το θέμα, Ζαζ, επειδή εγώ δεν ζήτησα από κανέναν να γράψει γιατί του αρέσει ένα βιβλίο, αλλά γιατί _το θεωρεί σημαντικό_ ώστε να το αναφέρει. Για οποιονδήποτε λόγο. Που θα μπορούσε να είναι και «επειδή είναι το πιο βαρετό βιβλίο που έπεσε στα χέρια μου»...


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 11, 2014)

Εξαιρετική ιδέα, δόκτορα! :up: 

Παραθέτω κι εγώ μια λίστα, χωρίς να την πολυσκεφτώ (όπως τουλάχιστον το παιχνίδι στο φβ επιβάλλει, αν και δεν έχω κάνει ακόμα λίστα εκεί). Σημείωση: δεν είναι με σειρά σπουδαιότητας. 

_Οδυσσέας_, Τζέιμς Τζόυς. Στα ελληνικά και στα αγγλικά. Επειδή οι ασκήσεις ύφους με συναρπάζουν, επειδή συμπαθώ την Ιρλανδία (και τα προϊόντα της... χεχεχε) και επειδή μου άνοιξε άλλους λογοτεχνικούς δρόμους. 

_Άπαντα τα ποιητικά_, Κωνσταντίνος Καβάφης. Χωρίς λόγια... θα πω μόνο ότι στο μυαλό μου είναι πάντα καρφωμένοι αρκετοί στίχοι του. 

_Θα φτύσω στους τάφους σας_, Μπορίς Βιαν. Μου το πρότεινε ο αδερφός μου να το διαβάσω και μετά διάβασα και πολλά άλλα δικά του, αλλά και πολλά ακόμη από τις Εκδόσεις Γράμματα που παραμένουν μέχρι και σήμερα ιδιαίτερες εκδόσεις για μένα ως προς την εμφάνισή τους και τη θέση τους στη βιβλιοθήκη. 

_Ariel_, Sylvia Plath. Γροθιά στο στομάχι του 20χρονου εαυτού μου η δύναμη των ποιημάτων της. Αποτέλεσε μεγάλο κομμάτι του διδακτορικού μου μετέπειτα. 

_Καθεδρικός Ναός_, Ρέιμοντ Κάρβερ. Και στα ελληνικά και στα αγγλικά. Με έμαθε να γράφω...

_High Fidelity_, Nick Hornby. Ε, λίστα κάνουμε; Να μη συμπεριλάβω το απόλυτο βιβλίο για λίστες; 

_The Buddha of Suburbia,_ Hanif Kureishi. Αυτό και άλλα βιβλία του μετρ των περίπλοκων μα όμορφων συντάξεων, μου ενίσχυσαν την αγάπη για την αγγλική γλώσσα και τη μετάφραση. 

_Small World_, David Lodge. Όταν απέκτησα την πανεπιστημιακή ιδιότητα, μου πρότειναν να το διαβάσω και κόλλησα διαβάζοντας όλα του τα βιβλία, λογοτεχνικά και κριτικές. Το απόλυτο campus novel.

_Ο φύλακας στη σίκαλη_, Τζ. Ντ. Σάλιντζερ. Στα ελληνικά και στα αγγλικά. Ο φύλακας, που έμελλε δυστυχώς να γίνει πιάστης, με έκανε έφηβο ξανά. 

_Ο Άρχοντας των Δαχτυλιδιών_, Τζ. Ρ. Ρ. Τόλκιν. Γιατί με μεταφέρει σε κόσμους μαγικούς. 

_The Wasteland_, T.S. Eliot. Άλλη μια γροθιά στο στομάχι στα φοιτητικά μου χρόνια.

_Διηγήματα_, Χόρχε Λουίς Μπόρχες. Γιατί κι αυτός με έμαθε να γράφω. 

Ιούλιος Βερν. Είναι τουλάχιστον 20 τίτλοι, αλλά τον αναφέρω, επειδή ήταν αυτός του οποίου η ανάγνωση μού εμφύσησε την αγάπη για το βιβλίο. Η μητέρα μου μού αγόραζε βιβλία του από ένα βιβλιοπωλείο απέναντι από το Μαράσλειο. Και θυμάμαι τη χαρά και την προσμονή να το διαβάσω. 


Και άλλα πολλά που δεν θα παραθέσω τώρα, αλλά ίσως αργότερα συμπληρώσω... Ευχαριστώ για την ευκαιρία να ανατρέξω στη λογοτεχνική μου μνήμη, δόκτορα. :)


----------



## Earion (Sep 11, 2014)

*Ήμουν κι εγώ εκεί*. Αυτά *εδώ* εννοείς, Δόκτορα; 
(Αναζητούμε στο αριστερό κεραμιδί πλαίσιο, κάτω από τον τίτλο Comics, το 31ο στη σειρά, ή 6ο από το τέλος προς τα πάνω).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 11, 2014)

Earion said:


> *Ήμουν κι εγώ εκεί*. Αυτά *εδώ* εννοείς, Δόκτορα;


Ακριβώς! :) (Μόνο που είναι σε βερσιόν για εξυπνόφωνο Android.)


----------

